# Confi Airport Extreme en mode relai WIFI



## oflorent (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin d'un coup de main.

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une borne aiport extreme 1G.
Je souhaite la configurer pour étendre mon réseau WIFI.
Mon modem/routeur principal est un CASTELNET de Numéricable.

Je n'y arrive pas en configuration automatique...

J'ai eu beau chercher dans les posts, mais avec les histoires de WDS, mode pont, etc... je suis complètement perdu.

Alors, si quelqu'un peut m'aider, il sera le bienvenu ou la bienvenue.
Je le ou la remercie par avance.

Oflorent


----------



## oflorent (28 Mai 2009)

Houhou, il y a quelqu'un ?
Ma demande est trop compliquée ????
Il faut que je pose ma question sur un autre forum ??? 

Bon, pour relancer le débat, je vous propose de nous y prendre autrement.

Vous me direz que le sujet est assez complexe, car si vous faites une recherche sur GOOGLE avec les mots clés suivants : "airport extreme en mode relai ", il faut s'accrocher, entre les posts qui n'ont pas de réponses et celles hypertechniques............. c'est un coup à mettre en vent sa borne sur un site trés connu.

Donc première question à élucider : faut-il que le Modem/routeur soit en mode PONT ? C'est quoi exactement le mode pont ?


----------



## oflorent (2 Juin 2009)

C'est juste pour faire remonter le post en tête de liste...
Au cas où, quelqu'un passerai par ici...
Les questions sont toujours d'actualité...


----------



## zazthemac (3 Juin 2009)

Alors je ne sais pas si je vais vraiment répondre à ta question, mais je vais essayer . Ma config : une airport extreme et une express "relais". Je te joins en jpeg la config de chacune, sachant que ton extreme devrait sensiblement se rapprocher de mon express (sauf le nom du réseau et les canaux).

Tout d'abord : le mode "pont". Ton modem principal doit sûrement être en mode DHCP (c'est à dire que c'est lui qui distribue les adresses IP des bécanes connectées); le mode pont permet à la 2nde borne wifi de ne faire que relais et ne pas interférer sur la gestion des adresses.

Ne connaissant pas ton modem mais uniquement l'extreme. je Serais succint et t'invite au besoin à reposter ou m'envoyer un MP.

L'extreme 

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/internet-et-reseau/20290d1236450490-airport-express-extreme.jpg

l'express (le relais)

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/i...185-airport-express-folle-config-express1.jpg

l'express (le mode pont)

Voir la pièce jointe 21103


----------



## nif.10 (23 Décembre 2010)

bonjour ,

moi j'ai une time capsule en ethernet sur la neufbox, et en wifi avec mon imac, tout est ds ma chambre, mais j'aimerai agrandir la portée de mon reseau, j'ai acheté un airport express aujourd'hui, pourrai tu m'expliquer comment les configurer pour que ca ne fasse plus qu'un seul reseau mais avec plus de portée !


----------



## jmos (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Tu devais trouver des réponses à cet endroit:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2044

Ta TC c'est une Airport extrême ( sans le disque dur et Time Machine ) et l'Airport Express, c'est ton extension de réseau....


----------

